# Election Poll



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

just taking a poll to see where the pfury community stands on our presidential candidates

if your not an american citizen, id still like to see who you would vote for so vote away.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Not a tough choice..


----------



## MasterFouad (Aug 16, 2008)

voted!!!!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

happy with the results


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

answer is in my sig


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm pleasantly surprised by the results...

Let's hope the actual election results look similar.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

mauls said:


> answer is in my sig


LMAO
nice signature


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i honestly have to say im very surprised to see the poll so far in mccains favor. this pleases me that my fellow countrymen have not totally lost their minds.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Its the less of two evils. Anybody find it funny obama may consider kerry as his running mate?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

diddye said:


> Its the less of two evils. Anybody find it funny obama may consider kerry as his running mate?


I hope he picks Kerry. It will further McCain's cause.


----------



## SweetRose (Nov 12, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i honestly have to say im very surprised to see the poll so far in mccains favor. this pleases me that my fellow countrymen have not totally lost their minds.


I'm not. Aquarium enthusiasts are smart people.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

I think it is going ot come as quite a shock to the media and the lefties when they wake up to find out just how poorly he did. B. Husain really has NO shot.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

voted and wow ...
it looks like america might be safe after all.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i voted obama.
surprised its so lopsided against him.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

because your lame.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Nick G said:


> i voted obama.
> surprised its so lopsided against him.











poor misguided soul...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

bobme said:


> i voted obama.
> surprised its so lopsided against him.











poor misguided soul...
[/quote]
guess time will tell who is misguided.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

um, if obama is elected ill gladly accept your resignation as a sane and patriotic individual after his first full year in office.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

I picked Obama, like I'm supposed to be embarassed about it. And I will continue to vote for him in November.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> um, if obama is elected ill gladly accept your resignation as a sane and patriotic individual after his first full year in office.











huh?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

interesting results so far


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

so you make a thread, and then when people say they arent voting for the candidate u like, you take jabs at them.
says a lot.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

If Obama can take OH and VA, McCain might as well forget about it. In fact, if Obama only takes OH, McCain might as well forget about it. That's alright, he's too old anyway. He probably should've been pres in 2000, he's 8 years too late to the party.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> If Obama can take OH and VA, McCain might as well forget about it. In fact, if Obama only takes OH, McCain might as well forget about it. That's alright, he's too old anyway. He probably should've been pres in 2000, he's 8 years too late to the party.


LOL.


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

yea i wish mccain would have been pres in 2000, but now that he wants to stay in iraq i don't really like him. I'd rather have higher taxes than increase our inflation.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Personally i wont vote for somebody who wont put his hand on his heart for the national anthem, or wear a US flag lapel pin on his suit coat... smells like a crook to me

ANYBODY WHO SUPPORTS OBAMA SHOULD SEARCH GOOGLE FOR THE INTERVIEW RICK WARREN DID WITH BOTH CANDIDATES... its quite interesting, he avoids every question


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm not surprised at all by the votes in this poll. This forum's American member base has always been predominantly Republican or right wing. Not to mention the dominance of the male gender on this forum. It's like a perfect sampling for the Republican target base... All this does is confirm all these facts. Not that McCain will win.

I personally think he will win. But I would vote for Obama most likely if I was an American citizen. I guess it's good for you GOP'ers that I'm not.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mettle said:


> *I'm not surprised at all by the votes in this poll. This forum's American member base has always been predominantly Republican or right wing. Not to mention the dominance of the male gender on this forum. It's like a perfect sampling for the Republican target base... All this does is confirm all these facts. Not that McCain will win.*


Very true. I think this thread is nothing out of the ordinary as par to the previous election threads. I don't think the views of a few testerone-filled gun-loving animal-killing piranha keepers is an accurate view of the rest of the US. I believe that Obama will share a stronger lead in the states that he wins than McCain will gain in the few states he wins, if that makes any sense. In other words, I think the rest of america is ready Obama. I'm not saying general america is smart, because they never are, but I'm just saying that I think they'll go to Obama's side.

Would anybody care to give a good argument for McCain? And not just a buntch 'Obama is a funny colour and has a funny middle name' BS?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Mettle said:


> I'm not surprised at all by the votes in this poll. This forum's American member base has always been predominantly Republican or right wing. Not to mention the dominance of the male gender on this forum. It's like a perfect sampling for the Republican target base... All this does is confirm all these facts. Not that McCain will win.


You mean that convenience sampling is inherently biased? OH NOES!1!!1!!1!



> I personally think he will win. But I would vote for Obama most likely if I was an American citizen. I guess it's good for you GOP'ers that I'm not.


No, it's good for America!

Just joshing with ya...valid point.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Bump, I'm interested to see if anyone has changed their minds on this or not? I'm still voting McCain but curious to see what others think.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Blaaah...
How can any of you be sure on either.
Mcain is going to hurt us with tax and hook up the rich....Obama...Oh..mama...what would we do with this dude?

Neither is any good!!

There is no lesser evil to pick....
tell me I'm wrong....I have NO clue...i dont trust either...am I the only one???????


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i was all for McCain up until i heard Palin speak, and heard what she stood for. Bible thumpers are never a good thing.

that said, i still view McCain as better and more qualified than the media whore. i think obama is an amazing public speaker...but public speaking constitutes only so much with the job of CIC. i think Biden is a stronger VP candidate than Palin, but all the bible thumping, prophylactic ignoring, creationist believing dumbf*cks seems to love her.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i've always liked mccain, just think he's a stand-up guy.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I have always liked McCain, but his party has for the past 8 years been hurting my wallet.

I'm voting for Obama but it dosent matter who I vote for. Obama will take Cail.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> i was all for McCain up until i heard Palin speak, and heard what she stood for. *Bible thumpers are never a good thing.*


Yep. I'll say I'd be much more inclined to vote Republican again if they could part with the ultra-religious puritan social conservative wing of the party - the American Taliban, how I like to call them. What makes these people conservative anyway - conservatives are supposed to stand for small, non-intrusive government - which seems to conflict directly with nonsense like anti-abortion legislation, war on drugs, blending the lines between church and state and other puritan bullshit.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> i was all for McCain up until i heard Palin speak, and heard what she stood for. *Bible thumpers are never a good thing.*


Yep. I'll say I'd be much more inclined to vote Republican again if they could part with the ultra-religious puritan social conservative wing of the party - the American Taliban, how I like to call them. What makes these people conservative anyway - conservatives are supposed to stand for small, non-intrusive government - which seems to conflict directly with nonsense like anti-abortion legislation, war on drugs, blending the lines between church and state and other puritan bullshit.
[/quote]
very good point(s)


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> i was all for McCain up until i heard Palin speak, and heard what she stood for. *Bible thumpers are never a good thing.*


Yep. I'll say I'd be much more inclined to vote Republican again if they could part with the ultra-religious puritan social conservative wing of the party - the American Taliban, how I like to call them. What makes these people conservative anyway - conservatives are supposed to stand for small, non-intrusive government - which seems to conflict directly with nonsense like anti-abortion legislation, war on drugs, blending the lines between church and state and other puritan bullshit.
[/quote]

it's because they're not republicans anymore...it's the holy roman conservative political party. real republicans are now technically libertarians


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> i was all for McCain up until i heard Palin speak, and heard what she stood for. *Bible thumpers are never a good thing.*


Yep. I'll say I'd be much more inclined to vote Republican again if they could part with the ultra-religious puritan social conservative wing of the party - the American Taliban, how I like to call them. What makes these people conservative anyway - conservatives are supposed to stand for small, non-intrusive government - which seems to conflict directly with nonsense like anti-abortion legislation, war on drugs, blending the lines between church and state and other puritan bullshit.
[/quote]

Wow, one look at my facebook page (or a few minutes of conversation) would reveal that those are the exact same things I can't stand about the republican party.

I can't stand religious nuts who force their beliefs on others. (But before anyone uses this to wonder why I like McCain/Palin, there are far more important issues to me and I could NEVER vote for a Democrat who subscribes to the policies of the party in general.)


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> i was all for McCain up until i heard Palin speak, and heard what she stood for. *Bible thumpers are never a good thing.*


Yep. I'll say I'd be much more inclined to vote Republican again if they could part with the ultra-religious puritan social conservative wing of the party - the American Taliban, how I like to call them. What makes these people conservative anyway - conservatives are supposed to stand for small, non-intrusive government - which seems to conflict directly with nonsense like anti-abortion legislation, war on drugs, blending the lines between church and state and other puritan bullshit.
[/quote]

Wow, one look at my facebook page (or a few minutes of conversation) would reveal that those are the exact same things I can't stand about the republican party.

I can't stand religious nuts who force their beliefs on others. (But before anyone uses this to wonder why I like McCain/Palin, there are far more important issues to me and I could NEVER vote for a Democrat who subscribes to the policies of the party in general.)
[/quote]

You're a Ron Paul guy, correct ? I can't imagine why you would vote McCain then - they're pretty much as opposite as it gets; which is why dr. Paul hasn't endorsed McCain and held his own small convention in Minneapolis. Of course, Paul would never endorse Obama either; Bob Barr is his likely choice for president.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Grandpa has AARP's number.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

McCain "real" numbers at one point ahead of Obama


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I want and will vote OBama, but i will admit to you all that McCain will win in November because of the following (but are not limited to):

* the White vote
* Palin's influence on the conservative christians and some women's groups
* traditional politicians in Washington


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I like the idea of Palin as the misses


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

at least the republicans arent as bad as the NDP in canada...aka "the Cadillac Communists"...they are the most f*cked up backwards party around. cant stand those f*ckers.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

$28,500 a plate at Obama's fund raiser dinner. where the f*ck did they come up with the $500 in the 28,500?
and for someone preaching about relating to the working man its a bit of a stretch for a plate of potato and meat dont ya think?


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Where the Mccain chokes and Palin takes over? =P


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> $28,500 a plate at Obama's fund raiser dinner. where the f*ck did they come up with the $500 in the 28,500?
> and for someone preaching about relating to the working man its a bit of a stretch for a plate of potato and meat dont ya think?


Point well taken; however the difference is the working man is not paying for those dinners; he's raising private donor money. Whereas John McCain has just accepted $84 million in public financing, which means the taxpayer is funding his campaign - all the while he's promoting how he'll fight spending. John McCain doesn't believe in government spending - except when it comes to his salary, his health care, his pension and his presidential campaign.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Same bunch of retards that was gung ho for Bush back in 04. Prime example of why home schooling doesn't work.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> $28,500 a plate at Obama's fund raiser dinner. where the f*ck did they come up with the $500 in the 28,500?
> and for someone preaching about relating to the working man its a bit of a stretch for a plate of potato and meat dont ya think?


Point well taken; however the difference is the working man is not paying for those dinners; he's raising private donor money. Whereas John McCain has just accepted $84 million in public financing, which means the taxpayer is funding his campaign - all the while he's promoting how he'll fight spending. John McCain doesn't believe in government spending - except when it comes to his salary, his health care, his pension and his presidential campaign.
[/quote]

He works for the government. A salary, benefit package, and pension are parts of a job. Are you really saying that McCain is an anarchist? Your comments are moving across the line of ridiculous with this post.

con·tra·dic·tion -noun

1.	the act of contradicting; gainsaying or opposition.
2.	assertion of the contrary or opposite; denial.
3.	a statement or proposition that contradicts or denies another or itself and is logically incongruous.
4.	direct opposition between things compared; inconsistency.
5.	a contradictory act, fact, etc.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> $28,500 a plate at Obama's fund raiser dinner. where the f*ck did they come up with the $500 in the 28,500?
> and for someone preaching about relating to the working man its a bit of a stretch for a plate of potato and meat dont ya think?


Point well taken; however the difference is the working man is not paying for those dinners; he's raising private donor money. Whereas John McCain has just accepted $84 million in public financing, which means the taxpayer is funding his campaign - all the while he's promoting how he'll fight spending. John McCain doesn't believe in government spending - except when it comes to his salary, his health care, his pension and his presidential campaign.
[/quote]

He works for the government. A salary, benefit package, and pension are parts of a job. Are you really saying that McCain is an anarchist? Your comments are moving across the line of ridiculous with this post.

con·tra·dic·tion -noun

1.	the act of contradicting; gainsaying or opposition.
2.	assertion of the contrary or opposite; denial.
3.	a statement or proposition that contradicts or denies another or itself and is logically incongruous.
4.	direct opposition between things compared; inconsistency.
5.	a contradictory act, fact, etc.
[/quote]

Actually he's absolutely right. Why so quick to forget about the savings and loan scandal back in the 80's when McCain had no problem do special favors for lobbyist in return for a small fee lol .

Bottom line is question McCain about any of his special interest dealings and he uses his 5 years in a POW camp as an excuse that he's earned it. Well there plenty of ex POW's or or dismembered vets who don't feel they're entitled to 9 mansions in 6 states and a seat in congress. Pffff 90% of them would just be happy with a simple slice of the American. A modest house, decent benefits. Funny how it was Obama who's fought and wrote bill's to benefit vets and help them buy homes, where John McCain couldn't even show up to vote on a bill to increase the G.I bill from the Vietnam era this way our troop can compete on decent education tuitions when they return home. What was McCains response when asked why he didn't show up to vote on the bill? "I spent 5 years in a Vietnam prison cell so I think I've earned the right for my gratitude for Vets to not be questioned". lol Really what about his recent mistress there, the lobbyist he was doing special favors for in return for some ass lol. I guess being shot down and captured like a dumb ass has earned him that right too.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Mcain all the way. 3 reasons
1.) He won't take my guns away.
2.) He has experience running a government that Obama does not. 
3.) He's been to war, and suffered greatly because of it. A man that's been through what he's been through will not lightly drag our country into another Iraq.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Liquid said:


> $28,500 a plate at Obama's fund raiser dinner. where the f*ck did they come up with the $500 in the 28,500?
> and for someone preaching about relating to the working man its a bit of a stretch for a plate of potato and meat dont ya think?


Point well taken; however the difference is the working man is not paying for those dinners; he's raising private donor money. Whereas John McCain has just accepted $84 million in public financing, which means the taxpayer is funding his campaign - all the while he's promoting how he'll fight spending. John McCain doesn't believe in government spending - except when it comes to his salary, his health care, his pension and his presidential campaign.
[/quote]

He works for the government. A salary, benefit package, and pension are parts of a job. Are you really saying that McCain is an anarchist? Your comments are moving across the line of ridiculous with this post.

con·tra·dic·tion -noun

1.	the act of contradicting; gainsaying or opposition.
2.	assertion of the contrary or opposite; denial.
3.	a statement or proposition that contradicts or denies another or itself and is logically incongruous.
4.	direct opposition between things compared; inconsistency.
5.	a contradictory act, fact, etc.
[/quote]

Actually he's absolutely right. Why so quick to forget about the savings and loan scandal back in the 80's when McCain had no problem do special favors for lobbyist in return for a small fee lol .

Bottom line is question McCain about any of his special interest dealings and he uses his 5 years in a POW camp as an excuse that he's earned it. Well there plenty of ex POW's or or dismembered vets who don't feel they're entitled to 9 mansions in 6 states and a seat in congress. Pffff 90% of them would just be happy with a simple slice of the American. A modest house, decent benefits. Funny how it was Obama who's fought and wrote bill's to benefit vets and help them buy homes, where John McCain couldn't even show up to vote on a bill to increase the G.I bill from the Vietnam era this way our troop can compete on decent education tuitions when they return home. What was McCains response when asked why he didn't show up to vote on the bill? "I spent 5 years in a Vietnam prison cell so I think I've earned the right for my gratitude for Vets to not be questioned". lol *Really what about his recent mistress there, the lobbyist he was doing special favors for in return for some ass lol. *I guess being shot down and captured like a dumb ass has earned him that right too.
[/quote]

In other unsubstantiated and untrue news perpetrated by partisan interests, hey, did you hear that Obama is a Muslim?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Liquid said:


> $28,500 a plate at Obama's fund raiser dinner. where the f*ck did they come up with the $500 in the 28,500?
> and for someone preaching about relating to the working man its a bit of a stretch for a plate of potato and meat dont ya think?


Point well taken; however the difference is the working man is not paying for those dinners; he's raising private donor money. Whereas John McCain has just accepted $84 million in public financing, which means the taxpayer is funding his campaign - all the while he's promoting how he'll fight spending. John McCain doesn't believe in government spending - except when it comes to his salary, his health care, his pension and his presidential campaign.
[/quote]

He works for the government. A salary, benefit package, and pension are parts of a job. Are you really saying that McCain is an anarchist? Your comments are moving across the line of ridiculous with this post.

con·tra·dic·tion -noun

1.	the act of contradicting; gainsaying or opposition.
2.	assertion of the contrary or opposite; denial.
3.	a statement or proposition that contradicts or denies another or itself and is logically incongruous.
4.	direct opposition between things compared; inconsistency.
5.	a contradictory act, fact, etc.
[/quote]

*I guess being shot down and captured like a dumb ass has earned him that right too.*
[/quote]

How does that make him a dumb ass? The fact that he served for our country or the fact that he was willing to put his life on the line for that mission?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> Mcain all the way. 3 reasons
> 1.) *He won't take my guns away.*
> 2.) He has experience running a government that Obama does not.
> 3.) He's been to war, and suffered greatly because of it. A man that's been through what he's been through will not lightly drag our country into another Iraq.


No one is going to take your Guns, lots of 2nd amendment believers in both parties.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> $28,500 a plate at Obama's fund raiser dinner. where the f*ck did they come up with the $500 in the 28,500?
> and for someone preaching about relating to the working man its a bit of a stretch for a plate of potato and meat dont ya think?


Point well taken; however the difference is the working man is not paying for those dinners; he's raising private donor money. Whereas John McCain has just accepted $84 million in public financing, which means the taxpayer is funding his campaign - all the while he's promoting how he'll fight spending. John McCain doesn't believe in government spending - except when it comes to his salary, his health care, his pension and his presidential campaign.
[/quote]

He works for the government. A salary, benefit package, and pension are parts of a job. Are you really saying that McCain is an anarchist? Your comments are moving across the line of ridiculous with this post.

[/quote]

Duh. Obviously my comment was more aimed towards him accepting public financing, and the salary and benefits thing were given in jest. Was I saying McCain is an anarchist ? Actually if you read closer I think you'll find what I was saying is exactly the opposite.

Actually, given John's latest foray into populism following last week's Wall Street debacle, I don't believe he even pretends to be against government spending anymore. Now all of a sudden, after 20+ years of anti-regulation record, he wants to regulate everything, bail out everyone and is unhappy about greed and corruption of big business. For the time being, his campaign decided that messages of economic conservatism and fiscal responsibility are simply too inconvenient and risky.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Avatar~God said:


> $28,500 a plate at Obama's fund raiser dinner. where the f*ck did they come up with the $500 in the 28,500?
> and for someone preaching about relating to the working man its a bit of a stretch for a plate of potato and meat dont ya think?


Point well taken; however the difference is the working man is not paying for those dinners; he's raising private donor money. Whereas John McCain has just accepted $84 million in public financing, which means the taxpayer is funding his campaign - all the while he's promoting how he'll fight spending. John McCain doesn't believe in government spending - except when it comes to his salary, his health care, his pension and his presidential campaign.
[/quote]

He works for the government. A salary, benefit package, and pension are parts of a job. Are you really saying that McCain is an anarchist? Your comments are moving across the line of ridiculous with this post.

con·tra·dic·tion -noun

1.	the act of contradicting; gainsaying or opposition.
2.	assertion of the contrary or opposite; denial.
3.	a statement or proposition that contradicts or denies another or itself and is logically incongruous.
4.	direct opposition between things compared; inconsistency.
5.	a contradictory act, fact, etc.
[/quote]

*I guess being shot down and captured like a dumb ass has earned him that right too.*
[/quote]

How does that make him a dumb ass? The fact that he served for our country or the fact that he was willing to put his life on the line for that mission?
[/quote]

I served our country, took a few bullets, make me President. My first Official act as President would be to bring the gas chambers back and start loading them with retards by the thousands. "Liquid 08"

Btw, the fact that he was shot down and captured makes him a dumb ass every time I hear someone say he's some kind of tactical genius for being a POW. Your tactical genius went out the window a long time ago with Wesley Clark. The fact that he received medical treatment while he was a prisoner and is currently good friends with his Vietnamese jailer also makes him a retard every time he throws being tortured in every bodies face as an excuse for being bush's tool for the past decade.

Btw I know I didn't just hear a Republican complain about unsubstantiated and untrue news perpetrated by partisan interests :laugh: ...It's like my Gram's always used to tell me, "Tell me who your friends are, and I'll tell you who you are", and the only people that John McCain has surrounded himself with since he started public office is lobbyists.

No Obama's not going to take away anyones "legal" right to own guns and I can't believe there is even one person out there that thinks McCain doesn't want war because he was a "POW"







this country is screwed. McCain's been running on the same tough talk and threats being made at Iran to appease Jew Corporate America as bush did, again while Osama lives it up in Pakistan. Hey McCain, Obama, either way I win. If Obama/Biden take office, the better men won and it will show this country isn't totally fucked. McCain wins we go to war with Iran, instill that draft McCain said we would need if WWIII ever broke out, which you can count on after Bush united the Islamic Jihadi movement. Especially given Russian interest with our Missile situation in Poland. We have a full blown draft and I get to sit back and watch Neo-Con Corporate America and their sheep burn baby burn.:laugh: What you don't think the russians are capable of funding, training and supplying the same bunch of jihadis that we funded, supplied and trained?
Popcorn please.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Liquid said:


> Btw I know I didn't just hear a Republican complain about unsubstantiated and untrue news perpetrated by partisan interests :laugh: ...It's like my Gram's always used to tell me, "Tell me who your friends are, and I'll tell you who you are", and the only people that John McCain has surrounded himself with since he started public office is lobbyists.


If you had said that, you might still have some credibility left. You didn't, and you ran with a story that even the New York Times abandoned, so you don't. And I wasn't complaining about the story itself, which *everyone* knows to be untrue, but your vain attempt to use it to slander McCain rather than actually talking about the issues. It's just as laughable as the right using the Obama as Muslim issue to slander Barack rather than actually talking about the issues. Your grams apparently forgot the part about the pot, kettle, glass houses and stones.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Liquid said:


> . McCain's been running on the same tough talk and threats being made at Iran to appease *Jew Corporate America *as bush did, again while Osama lives it up in Pakistan. Hey McCain, Obama, either way I win.












Dude, is that really necessary ? Look at this link to see how many of Obama's wealthy donors are part of "Jew Corporate America". Obama's campaign manager Axelrod is Jewish, most of Jewish lawmakers support Obama and a majority of Jewish voters will vote Obama like they always vote Democrat.

http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/bundlers.php?id=N00009638


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> . McCain's been running on the same tough talk and threats being made at Iran to appease *Jew Corporate America *as bush did, again while Osama lives it up in Pakistan. Hey McCain, Obama, either way I win.












Dude, is that really necessary ? Look at this link to see how many of Obama's wealthy donors are part of "Jew Corporate America". Obama's campaign manager Axelrod is Jewish, most of Jewish lawmakers support Obama and a majority of Jewish voters will vote Obama like they always vote Democrat.

http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/bundlers.php?id=N00009638
[/quote]

I don't really have a problem with all Jews, just those greedy bastards thats have our Government by the balls for the last 20 years. I actually have some very dear Jew friends.

But after 5 years of hearing sheep crying "freedom Fries" "they hate us because of our freedom", and knowing the truth, it kind of starts to wear on ya. We get attacked by the taliban and al qaeda who reside in pakistan and we make a V line to Iraq pushing Iran because Amajajajaja there uses the same tough talk on Israel that we use on everyone else.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Liquid said:


> $28,500 a plate at Obama's fund raiser dinner. where the f*ck did they come up with the $500 in the 28,500?
> and for someone preaching about relating to the working man its a bit of a stretch for a plate of potato and meat dont ya think?


Point well taken; however the difference is the working man is not paying for those dinners; he's raising private donor money. Whereas John McCain has just accepted $84 million in public financing, which means the taxpayer is funding his campaign - all the while he's promoting how he'll fight spending. John McCain doesn't believe in government spending - except when it comes to his salary, his health care, his pension and his presidential campaign.
[/quote]

He works for the government. A salary, benefit package, and pension are parts of a job. Are you really saying that McCain is an anarchist? Your comments are moving across the line of ridiculous with this post.

con·tra·dic·tion -noun

1.	the act of contradicting; gainsaying or opposition.
2.	assertion of the contrary or opposite; denial.
3.	a statement or proposition that contradicts or denies another or itself and is logically incongruous.
4.	direct opposition between things compared; inconsistency.
5.	a contradictory act, fact, etc.
[/quote]

*I guess being shot down and captured like a dumb ass has earned him that right too.*
[/quote]

How does that make him a dumb ass? The fact that he served for our country or the fact that he was willing to put his life on the line for that mission?
[/quote]

Btw, the fact that he was shot down and captured makes him a dumb ass every time I hear someone say he's some kind of tactical genius for being a POW. Your tactical genius went out the window a long time ago with Wesley Clark. The fact that he received medical treatment while he was a prisoner and is currently good friends with his Vietnamese jailer also makes him a retard every time he throws being tortured in every bodies face as an excuse for being bush's tool for the past decade.

[/quote]

dude. have you been to the hanoi hilton? they didnt receive any medical treatment unless it was to prolong their life so they could torture them more. it's a filthy, sh*tty, horrible place. the idea of getting stuck in one of those damned rooms for 5 years would drive me nuts. spending a couple of hours there was bad enough. didnt they repeatedly break his shoulders and sh*t?

when i was there they have pictures of the guys playing basketball and cooking a turkey. even my guide said "dont believe this sh*t. they treated those guys like crap. this is all a facade to make the americans like us more."

im not disagreeing with anything else you're saying. but being in the hanoi hilton wasnt a party.lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Liquid said:


> . McCain's been running on the same tough talk and threats being made at Iran to appease *Jew Corporate America *as bush did, again while Osama lives it up in Pakistan. Hey McCain, Obama, either way I win.












Dude, is that really necessary ? Look at this link to see how many of Obama's wealthy donors are part of "Jew Corporate America". Obama's campaign manager Axelrod is Jewish, most of Jewish lawmakers support Obama and a majority of Jewish voters will vote Obama like they always vote Democrat.

http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/bundlers.php?id=N00009638
[/quote]

I don't really have a problem with all Jews, *just those greedy bastards thats have our Government by the balls for the last 20 years*. I actually have some very dear Jew friends.

But after 5 years of hearing sheep crying "freedom Fries" "they hate us because of our freedom", and knowing the truth, it kind of starts to wear on ya. We get attacked by the taliban and al qaeda who reside in pakistan and we make a V line to Iraq pushing Iran because Amajajajaja there uses the same tough talk on Israel that we use on everyone else.
[/quote]

Whatever, then that's definitely not specific to Jews and as you can see from the list of donors I cited you they donate heavily to Obama campaign. Obama is pro-Israel and talks tough on Iran and Pakistan and I believe he's got way more intelligence to handle foreign policy than McCain whose stance basically revolves around dropping bombs on people he doesn't like.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Really hard to believe when again McCain is good friends with his ex jailor. They go on vacations together ffs lol. He broke his shoulder in the crash, might have had his jaw broken by his captors, but if thats the worst that happened to him I guess I wouldn't have any problems hanging out with my ex Jailers in Disney land either..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Btw I know I didn't just hear a Republican complain about unsubstantiated and untrue news perpetrated by partisan interests :laugh: ...It's like my Gram's always used to tell me, "Tell me who your friends are, and I'll tell you who you are", and the only people that John McCain has surrounded himself with since he started public office is lobbyists.


If you had said that, you might still have some credibility left. You didn't, and you ran with a story that even the New York Times abandoned, so you don't. And I wasn't complaining about the story itself, which *everyone* knows to be untrue, but your vain attempt to use it to slander McCain rather than actually talking about the issues. It's just as laughable as the right using the Obama as Muslim issue to slander Barack rather than actually talking about the issues. Your grams apparently forgot the part about the pot, kettle, glass houses and stones.
[/quote]

someday, i have confidence, that you will respond with a post which actually injects some sort of insight based on factual or reputable information...you've just said absolutely nothing but words, the likes of which can be compared to, "you're a jerkhead and you're stupid"...try and dispute his points...

*everyone* knows to be untrue? you want to talk about slander, and focusing on the issues? lets talk about putting lipstick on a pig...then maybe after we get through the emotional bullshit that republicans seem to love to surround themselves with, maybe we can talk about the issues, which obama clearly has the upperhand on, since no right wing scumbag will touch on them...it's all stupid sh*t like "the terrorists will win", "mccain was a POW", "mccain is a true american" "palin is a working mom", "palin is a hunter/outdoorsman", "palin is a small town gal"...well that's all good stuff, but what does it have to do with anything at all? absolutely nothing...and yet, the right just keeps going over and over it as much as they can, because they know if they do they'll lose voters so fast their heads will spin...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> . McCain's been running on the same tough talk and threats being made at Iran to appease *Jew Corporate America *as bush did, again while Osama lives it up in Pakistan. Hey McCain, Obama, either way I win.












Dude, is that really necessary ? Look at this link to see how many of Obama's wealthy donors are part of "Jew Corporate America". Obama's campaign manager Axelrod is Jewish, most of Jewish lawmakers support Obama and a majority of Jewish voters will vote Obama like they always vote Democrat.

http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/bundlers.php?id=N00009638
[/quote]

I don't really have a problem with all Jews, *just those greedy bastards thats have our Government by the balls for the last 20 years*. I actually have some very dear Jew friends.

But after 5 years of hearing sheep crying "freedom Fries" "they hate us because of our freedom", and knowing the truth, it kind of starts to wear on ya. We get attacked by the taliban and al qaeda who reside in pakistan and we make a V line to Iraq pushing Iran because Amajajajaja there uses the same tough talk on Israel that we use on everyone else.
[/quote]

Whatever, then that's definitely not specific to Jews and as you can see from the list of donors I cited you they donate heavily to Obama campaign. Obama is pro-Israel and talks tough on Iran and Pakistan and I believe he's got way more intelligence to handle foreign policy than McCain whose stance basically revolves around dropping bombs on people he doesn't like.
[/quote]

Look at the pivot, when both parties sabre rattle with Iran, who are they trying to appease. I mean really. other then bush uniting both hesbullah and hamas, suny and sh*t, who does invading Iraq and threatening Iran benefit. Doesn't benefit any of the 9/11 victims families, doesn't put a dent in al qeadas monopoly or America's true threats one bit.. It benefits Israel.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> Btw I know I didn't just hear a Republican complain about unsubstantiated and untrue news perpetrated by partisan interests :laugh: ...It's like my Gram's always used to tell me, "Tell me who your friends are, and I'll tell you who you are", and the only people that John McCain has surrounded himself with since he started public office is lobbyists.


If you had said that, you might still have some credibility left. You didn't, and you ran with a story that even the New York Times abandoned, so you don't. And I wasn't complaining about the story itself, which *everyone* knows to be untrue, but your vain attempt to use it to slander McCain rather than actually talking about the issues. It's just as laughable as the right using the Obama as Muslim issue to slander Barack rather than actually talking about the issues. Your grams apparently forgot the part about the pot, kettle, glass houses and stones.
[/quote]

someday, i have confidence, that you will respond with a post which actually injects some sort of insight based on factual or reputable information...you've just said absolutely nothing but words, the likes of which can be compared to, "you're a jerkhead and you're stupid"...try and dispute his points...

*everyone* knows to be untrue? you want to talk about slander, and focusing on the issues? lets talk about putting lipstick on a pig...then maybe after we get through the emotional bullshit that republicans seem to love to surround themselves with, maybe we can talk about the issues, which obama clearly has the upperhand on, since no right wing scumbag will touch on them...it's all stupid sh*t like "the terrorists will win", "mccain was a POW", "mccain is a true american" "palin is a working mom", "palin is a hunter/outdoorsman", "palin is a small town gal"...well that's all good stuff, but what does it have to do with anything at all? absolutely nothing...and yet, the right just keeps going over and over it as much as they can, because they know if they do they'll lose voters so fast their heads will spin...
[/quote]

His points include the following: John McCain had sex with a lobbyist, his POW time must not have been bad because he's friends with his captors, Bush ruined America and I want neocons and their kids to die because I'm an asshole.

BTW, you must have me confused with someone else. I think the rhetoric on both sides is despicable and hope that some day we can debate the issues, but it's impossible to do so when it's "McCain is an extension of Bush", "Obama is a community organizer", "Everyone who supports candidate X is a (jethro/liberal loser)", et cetera. BOTH sides are at fault. I'm voting third party so maybe they can get some campaign funding and compete next time...and maybe we can see some honest discourse. There isn't any in this thread because people who might have points have decided to infuse them with hateful and slanderous rhetoric.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Btw I know I didn't just hear a Republican complain about unsubstantiated and untrue news perpetrated by partisan interests :laugh: ...It's like my Gram's always used to tell me, "Tell me who your friends are, and I'll tell you who you are", and the only people that John McCain has surrounded himself with since he started public office is lobbyists.


If you had said that, you might still have some credibility left. You didn't, and you ran with a story that even the New York Times abandoned, so you don't. And I wasn't complaining about the story itself, which *everyone* knows to be untrue, but your vain attempt to use it to slander McCain rather than actually talking about the issues. It's just as laughable as the right using the Obama as Muslim issue to slander Barack rather than actually talking about the issues. Your grams apparently forgot the part about the pot, kettle, glass houses and stones.
[/quote]

someday, i have confidence, that you will respond with a post which actually injects some sort of insight based on factual or reputable information...you've just said absolutely nothing but words, the likes of which can be compared to, "you're a jerkhead and you're stupid"...try and dispute his points...

*everyone* knows to be untrue? you want to talk about slander, and focusing on the issues? lets talk about putting lipstick on a pig...then maybe after we get through the emotional bullshit that republicans seem to love to surround themselves with, maybe we can talk about the issues, which obama clearly has the upperhand on, since no right wing scumbag will touch on them...it's all stupid sh*t like "the terrorists will win", "mccain was a POW", "mccain is a true american" "palin is a working mom", "palin is a hunter/outdoorsman", "palin is a small town gal"...well that's all good stuff, but what does it have to do with anything at all? absolutely nothing...and yet, the right just keeps going over and over it as much as they can, because they know if they do they'll lose voters so fast their heads will spin...
[/quote]

His points include the following: John McCain had sex with a lobbyist, his POW time must not have been bad because he's friends with his captors, Bush ruined America and I want neocons and their kids to die because I'm an asshole.

BTW, you must have me confused with someone else. I think the rhetoric on both sides is despicable and hope that some day we can debate the issues, but it's impossible to do so when it's "McCain is an extension of Bush", "Obama is a community organizer", "Everyone who supports candidate X is a (jethro/liberal loser)", et cetera. BOTH sides are at fault. I'm voting third party so maybe they can get some campaign funding and compete next time...and maybe we can see some honest discourse. There isn't any in this thread because people who might have points have decided to infuse them with hateful and slanderous rhetoric.
[/quote]

Not Rhetoric, I know what John McCains been "Accused" of on 2 separate occasions. One time is too many twice and your guilty. Hence the "Tell me who your friends are and I'll tell you who you are" Up to this election McCain's been pro lobbyist and has been involved with scandal after scandal. The only reason he's taken a different stance on lobbyist in this election is because Obama started his campaign on 2 dollar web donations and succeeded in getting the nomination. Kind of hard to run against that with McCains history.

If you have a problem with me acknowledging the fact that our politicians, "*American*" representatives have not only put this country in further jeopardy but have united and strengthened our enemies by invading Iraq and targeting Iran, both who had nothing to do with 9/11, for the sake of "*Israel*", then I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

http://60minutes.yahoo.com/segment/56/john_mccain

I don't have to say sh*t about McCain that he won't say for himself. Here you go, go down to McCain on Palin and on. He's ready to launch preemptive strikes and go to war with both Russia and Iran if the same kind of "intelligence" that lead us into Iraq tells him that both countries pose some kind of threat to us. I guess Poland, Ukraine, Georgia and Israel have all become the 51st, 52nd, 53rd and 54th states in of America. By the way if he ups and crokes from being 103 years old, he's more then confident that Sarah Palin is ready to be Commander in Chief lol Miss "We're doing God's work in the middle east Part 2".. Who needs Biden/Bama when we got these winners. And this is just his foreign policy mo, I'm not even going to get in on his economic plan lol. This sh*t sells its self folks, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FREEDOM FRIIIIES THEY JUST HATE US FOR OUR FREEDOM WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

This thread became really lame


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Avatar~God said:


> This thread became really lame


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

This thread is becoming as lame as Mccain and Obama throwing cheap jabs at each other when they both first said they wanted an honorable race


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> This thread is becoming as lame as Mccain and Obama throwing cheap jabs at each other when they both first said they wanted an honorable race


ah, it's just a part of the game. Politics have been nasty since the 18th century.

So get ready for 44 days more of insults and people pretending to be insulted.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Obama definitely has my VOTE


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> This thread is becoming as lame as Mccain and Obama throwing cheap jabs at each other when they both first said they wanted an honorable race


If I was a republican yes I guess the facts would be lame. Whats even lamer tho is after a decade of republican failure, put a guy on the table thats voted with Bush 90% of the time. Add a little of that same old karl rove campaign and here we are back in 00 and 04 with the polls being close.

Whats an "honorable race"? Not holding McCain accountable for his voting history or what comes out of his mouth?Especially with four more years of bush, 100 more years of Iran and the middle east and now bumping heads with Russia for liberating a pro Russian state in gorgia, on the table? How'd we react when the Russians wanted to put missile sights in cuba? We flipped the cover off that red button is how we reacted, and rightfully so, but now we want to go set up shop in Poland and McCain calls them "evil imperialists" for objecting? I swear they must put something in big macs that promotes attention deficit disorder.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

I don't know, Maybe McCain really sees Paline being an asset to the foreign policy







because she Govern's a state so close to Russia







. For your sake you better hope it was just a lame move to pick up hillary supporters tho


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Liquid, you sure know the talking points of the Obama campaign. Congrats.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> Liquid, you sure know the talking points of the Obama campaign. Congrats.


I'm just sitting here drinking my coffee, watching the rest of that 60 minute interview with McCain lol this guys just as retarded as bush. You won't hear Obama or anyone out of the Obama camp agree with me on my Israel views, nor will you hear them agree with me on Russian views, or my views on gassing 1 million retards







. But like Jewels I'm gunning for whats clearly the better man for the job.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Liquid said:


> Liquid, you sure know the talking points of the Obama campaign. Congrats.


I'm just sitting here drinking my coffee, watching the rest of that 60 minute interview with McCain lol this guys just as retarded as bush. You won't hear Obama or anyone out of the Obama camp agree with me on my Israel views, nor will you hear them agree with me on Russian views, or my views on gassing 1 million retards







. But like Jewels I'm gunning for whats clearly the better man for the job.
[/quote]


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Liquid said:


> I don't know, Maybe McCain really sees Paline being an asset to the foreign policy :laugh: because she Govern's a state so close to Russia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait till Quaylin says that she's best equipped to resolve the financial crisis because she can see her local Washington Mutual branch from her house


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> This thread became really lame


agreed
im ashamed of my own thread


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I don't know, Maybe McCain really sees Paline being an asset to the foreign policy :laugh: because she Govern's a state so close to Russia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait till Quaylin says that she's best equipped to resolve the financial crisis because she can see her local Washington Mutual branch from her house
[/quote]








I'm Johm McCain and I approve of this message.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wow, obama is catching up in the pfury election. 
last i looked, it wasnt even close.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Don't forget our polls also have a margin of error of 2% points


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

diddye said:


> Don't forget our polls also have a margin of error of 2% points


yeah i also dont forget that our population isn't indicative of the population of America.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Ok, then maybe the margin of error is closer to 60%


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

hahaha, who knows.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> This thread became really lame


agreed
im ashamed of my own thread
[/quote]

lmao, it's like bill oreilly or sean hannity, you present them with facts and they disregard the conversation as null, and the opposition as ill-equipped...then they wave the flag and say liberal 100 times before they head off to church, and then to their mistress's house, and finally wind up at home in texasville.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

We're all ashamed of your threads, lattus


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Liquid said:


> I don't know, Maybe McCain really sees Paline being an asset to the foreign policy :laugh: because she Govern's a state so close to Russia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait till Quaylin says that she's best equipped to resolve the financial crisis because she can see her local Washington Mutual branch from her house
[/quote]

:laugh: I'm Johm McCain and I approve of this message.
[/quote]


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Yo! Under Bush (remember, McCain = Bush):

Over 4,000 dead American troops dying in a country that did not attack us.

Over 30,000 American troops maimed and wounded in a country that did not attack us.

Spending almost $40 BILLION a month on a war with a country that did not attack us.

Circumventing the Constitution and shredding our Bill of Rights by making the American people scared of a country that did not attack us.

Raising the limit on the national debt to $11 TRILLION so that our children and grandchildren will be burdened with having to pay for his warmongering against a country that did not attack us.

Somehow, being so incompetent that he could trash the American economy and decimate the middle class while still allowing his friends in the oil and weapons industries to become filthy rich.

Let's not forget, bailing out the banking and financial institutions with money printed out of thin air so that they may continue to rob us of our pensions and 401ks (later Social Security).

They decided to use the word "rescue" instead of "bailout" to make their "plan" more palatable to the domestic population.

Using fear to promote his agenda and in getting McCain elected so he can continue sending jobs overseas.

As a result, the middle class will disappear, the gap between rich and poor will widen even further to the point where our standard of living will be that of a Third World country.

For making the "fear factor" work so well that McCain can say we may be at war for the next 100 years and millions will still vote for him.

I could go on and on.

Personally, unless Obama is proven to be a murderer, rapist or child molester in a court of law, I would prefer Barack over McCain (also known as Bush Part II).


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

baddfish said:


> Yo! Under Bush (remember, McCain = Bush):
> 
> Over 4,000 dead American troops dying in a country that did not attack us.
> 
> ...


medication is your friend


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

baddfish said:


> Yo! Under Bush (remember, McCain = Bush):
> 
> Over 4,000 dead American troops dying in a country that did not attack us.
> 
> ...


i'm not the biggest fan of bush, but i do think that their intentions were good based upon our country's need to control foreign oil (it would also help to line the pockets of some friends), but all in all, it blew up in their face and there's nothing any of us can do about it now...

mccain sucks, but he's definitely not gonna be another bush, because bush was more or less a puppet and i really do believe that mccain wants to follow through on the sh*t that he's saying. i like obama, some of his ideas are a bit too liberal for me, but the man succeeded at getting people excited about this country and where it could go, which says alot considering our current state.

either way, i'm not affected much, i don't have stocks and i always find a way to come up with cash, but i do worry about my family, so i hope that whoever gets our votes next month follows through on the sh*t they've been promising and figures out a way to fix this mess.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

If Obama doesn't win by a large margin. I wouldn't be surprised if Republicans steal this election too.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

MiGsTeR said:


> If Obama doesn't win by a large margin. I wouldn't be surprised if Republicans steal this election too.


Huh?

P-Furians are right down the middle on this!
Amazing.

I remember a poll like this that was posted a few months ago where McCain won P-Furians over by a landslide.
I wonder what the factors were that changed that.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> If Obama doesn't win by a large margin. I wouldn't be surprised if Republicans steal this election too.


Huh?

P-Furians are right down the middle on this!
Amazing.

I remember a poll like this that was posted a few months ago where McCain won P-Furians over by a landslide.
I wonder what the factors were that changed that.
[/quote]

Its really hard to judge who is actually voting in this, We have people from outside of the U.S voting and people under the age of 18. This thread before had McCain almost double Obama but when this thread got revived people started voting for Obama and he caught up.

My main issue with this election is Mccains VP. I wish she would step down and let someone else take her spot, i couldn't imagine her being our commander and cheif. That also goes for Obama, I dont even want to know how bad its going to be when hes commander and cheif, he has no military background he really knows nothing more then what he learns on CNN. Just because he was over there visiting the soldiers doesn't mean hes knows anything. My vote is still with McCain though.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im voting for obama cause i dont think mccain's health will hold out long enough to lead and palin scares the sh*t out of me


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> If Obama doesn't win by a large margin. I wouldn't be surprised if Republicans steal this election too.


Huh?

P-Furians are right down the middle on this!
Amazing.

I remember a poll like this that was posted a few months ago where McCain won P-Furians over by a landslide.
I wonder what the factors were that changed that.
[/quote]

Palin


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

baddfish said:


> Yo! Under Bush (remember, McCain = Bush):
> 
> Over 4,000 dead American troops dying in a country that did not attack us.
> 
> ...












Weren't you one of those guys holding an AK standing in front of mountains, ranting on a video tape?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Doktordet said:


> I want and will vote OBama, but i will admit to you all that McCain will win in November because of the following (but are not limited to):
> 
> * the White vote
> * Palin's influence on the conservative christians and some women's groups
> * traditional politicians in Washington


I like the idea of you making the responsible vote regardless of the odds. If everyone in this country had your convictions, our Government would work for us, not the other way around. Hats off to ya, kudos to you, many props, you da man, respect, whatever floats your boat


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

look at that
obama has taken the lead


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

yeah...i guess this is the result of the VP debate.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Liquid said:


> I want and will vote OBama, but i will admit to you all that McCain will win in November because of the following (but are not limited to):
> 
> * the White vote
> * Palin's influence on the conservative christians and some women's groups
> * traditional politicians in Washington


I like the idea of you making the responsible vote regardless of the odds. If everyone in this country had your convictions, our Government would work for us, not the other way around. Hats off to ya, kudos to you, many props, you da man, respect, whatever floats your boat








[/quote]

Right, because everyone who doesnt vote for Obama is either a racist, or a feminist? Please.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Lowporkwa said:


> I want and will vote OBama, but i will admit to you all that McCain will win in November because of the following (but are not limited to):
> 
> * the White vote
> * Palin's influence on the conservative christians and some women's groups
> * traditional politicians in Washington


I like the idea of you making the responsible vote regardless of the odds. If everyone in this country had your convictions, our Government would work for us, not the other way around. Hats off to ya, kudos to you, many props, you da man, respect, whatever floats your boat








[/quote]

Right, because everyone who doesnt vote for Obama is either a racist, or a feminist? Please.
[/quote]

It's true to an extent. Many many women want to see a woman in office. With Hilary out of the race I'd bet that a lot of her potential voters will migrate towards McCain\Palin (a smart move on the part of McCain's people). And there are a lot of people in middle-america that do not want to see a half-black man with the name of Barack *Hussein Obama* as our president. Sad, but true. That doesn't mean that everyone that doesn't vote Obama is either racist or a woman, but there will be a good percentage that are.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i think that all obama has to do to win this election is just not mess up. 
i personally dont think mccain will have a chance.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> It's true to an extent. Many many women want to see a woman in office. With Hilary out of the race I'd bet that a lot of her potential voters will migrate towards McCain\Palin (a smart move on the part of McCain's people).


Picking Palin was probably the stupidest thing McCain's done in his 72 years on this Earth. Not only is she not siphoning off Hillary's voters like he anticipated but some Republicans are actually moving towards Obama. Today's Rasmussen poll shows for the 1st time that a greater percentage Republicans planning to vote for Obama than Democrats for McCain - all the while the media is too busy trying to manufacture a rift between Obama and the Clintons.



> And there are a lot of people in middle-america that do not want to see a half-black man with the name of Barack *Hussein Obama* as our president. Sad, but true.


Yeah, but most of them would vote Repub anyway, no big deal



> That doesn't mean that everyone that doesn't vote Obama is either racist or a woman, but there will be a good percentage that are.


I wish the Dems would stop complaining about racism already. We all know it's out there if we have a brain between our two ears but whining about it only gives Republicans an excuse to play the ever-so-popular these days Race Card Card. - "Oh yeah ? You're calling me racist just because I won't vote for Obama !!! Shame on you !!"


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Picking Palin was probably the stupidest thing McCain's done in his 72 years on this Earth. Not only is she not siphoning off Hillary's voters like he anticipated but some Republicans are actually moving towards Obama. Today's Rasmussen poll shows for the 1st time that a greater percentage Republicans planning to vote for Obama than Democrats for McCain - all the while the media is too busy trying to manufacture a rift between Obama and the Clintons.


ok



> Yeah, but most of them would vote Repub anyway, no big deal


my point proven



> I wish the Dems would stop complaining about racism already. We all know it's out there if we have a brain between our two ears but whining about it only gives Republicans an excuse to play the ever-so-popular these days Race Card Card. - "Oh yeah ? You're calling me racist just because I won't vote for Obama !!! Shame on you !!"


and? you seem to be pretty defensive over this. what i said might be regurgitated but it's true. don't get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

There may be whites that are voting for Mccain simply because Obama is black. Have you ever thought that 99.9% of blacks are voting for Obama simply because he's black? I haven't met one black person that is voting for Mccain.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

diddye said:


> There may be whites that are voting for Mccain simply because Obama is black. Have you ever thought that 99.9% of blacks are voting for Obama simply because he's black? I haven't met one black person that is voting for Mccain.


also very true. but i have to add that a coworker of mine that is black is voting mccain.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

People that vote based on race or gender purely don't deserve the right to vote.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> There may be whites that are voting for Mccain simply because Obama is black. Have you ever thought that 99.9% of blacks are voting for Obama simply because he's black? I haven't met one black person that is voting for Mccain.


About 90-95 % of blacks will be voting for Obama - roughly the same percentage that voted for Kerry and Gore and would vote for any Democrat.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I'll be honest - I had to go back and re-read my reply to you because I have no idea why you decided I was getting defensive. I didn't disagree with your point I simply suggested that crying over racism is a bad strategy for the Democrats. And since you're a Dem, obviously I wasn't addressing you.


i'm not a democrat, lol.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> I'll be honest - I had to go back and re-read my reply to you because I have no idea why you decided I was getting defensive. I didn't disagree with your point I simply suggested that crying over racism is a bad strategy for the Democrats. And since you're a Dem, obviously I wasn't addressing you.


i'm not a democrat, lol.
[/quote]

Oooops, I meant "not a Dem". Fixed


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hyphen said:


> There may be whites that are voting for Mccain simply because Obama is black. Have you ever thought that 99.9% of blacks are voting for Obama simply because he's black? I haven't met one black person that is voting for Mccain.


also very true. but i have to add that a coworker of mine that is black is voting mccain.
[/quote]

it his name Carlton Banks?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Puff said:


> There may be whites that are voting for Mccain simply because Obama is black. Have you ever thought that 99.9% of blacks are voting for Obama simply because he's black? I haven't met one black person that is voting for Mccain.


also very true. but i have to add that a coworker of mine that is black is voting mccain.
[/quote]

it his name Carlton Banks?
[/quote]

ahhahaha









I believe there are to many racist out there to allow Obama in office. Its sad but very true, I live in Michigan in a city that borders Detroit and I always bitched about how hes going to get all the black votes. But like someone told me on this site a while back and i looked it up blacks only make up about 15% of our population but where i live there are just as many blacks as their are whites. There are so many racist around me its crazy, especially the older people. Like I said before I'm not a fan of Obama but im also not a fan of Palin, there have been a few people that I've talked to that said their not going to vote at all because of whose running.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Avatar~God said:


> There may be whites that are voting for Mccain simply because Obama is black. Have you ever thought that 99.9% of blacks are voting for Obama simply because he's black? I haven't met one black person that is voting for Mccain.


also very true. but i have to add that a coworker of mine that is black is voting mccain.
[/quote]

it his name Carlton Banks?
[/quote]

ahhahaha :laugh:

I believe there are to many racist out there to allow Obama in office. Its sad but very true, I live in Michigan in a city that borders Detroit and I always bitched about how hes going to get all the black votes. But like someone told me on this site a while back and i looked it up blacks only make up about 15% of our population but where i live there are just as many blacks as their are whites. There are so many racist around me its crazy, especially the older people. Like I said before I'm not a fan of Obama but im also not a fan of Palin, there have been a few people that I've talked to that said their not going to vote at all because of whose running.
[/quote]

Still, factor what you just said in - too many racists around you, blacks only 15 % - and yet McCain made a decision to pull out of Michigan last week seeing as he has no chance to win MI's electoral votes. Obama probably will win MI handily on strength of his numerous union endorsements.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i heard also that mccain is pulling out of NC as well.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> There may be whites that are voting for Mccain simply because Obama is black. Have you ever thought that 99.9% of blacks are voting for Obama simply because he's black? I haven't met one black person that is voting for Mccain.


also very true. but i have to add that a coworker of mine that is black is voting mccain.
[/quote]

it his name Carlton Banks?
[/quote]

ahhahaha :laugh:

I believe there are to many racist out there to allow Obama in office. Its sad but very true, I live in Michigan in a city that borders Detroit and I always bitched about how hes going to get all the black votes. But like someone told me on this site a while back and i looked it up blacks only make up about 15% of our population but where i live there are just as many blacks as their are whites. There are so many racist around me its crazy, especially the older people. Like I said before I'm not a fan of Obama but im also not a fan of Palin, there have been a few people that I've talked to that said their not going to vote at all because of whose running.
[/quote]

Still, factor what you just said in - too many racists around you, blacks only 15 % - and yet McCain made a decision to pull out of Michigan last week seeing as he has no chance to win MI's electoral votes. Obama probably will win MI handily on strength of his numerous union endorsements.
[/quote]

Ohhh Obama has Michigan for sure, we are so economically hard up to vote in a republican. Hahah, McCain should have just skipped Michigan in the first place.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i didn't even know we had 100 active members in the lounge...how many of you crazy left and right wingers are making fake accounts to vote?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Lowporkwa said:


> I want and will vote OBama, but i will admit to you all that McCain will win in November because of the following (but are not limited to):
> 
> * the White vote
> * Palin's influence on the conservative christians and some women's groups
> * traditional politicians in Washington


I like the idea of you making the responsible vote regardless of the odds. If everyone in this country had your convictions, our Government would work for us, not the other way around. Hats off to ya, kudos to you, many props, you da man, respect, whatever floats your boat








[/quote]

Right, because everyone who doesnt vote for Obama is either a racist, or a feminist? Please.
[/quote]

Did I say that? Where do you pull this sh*t from out of your ass? I talk about the issues and you talk about reverse racism ala Fox News report. Please do me a favor and pull your head out of your ass before responding to one of my posts.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Boobah said:


> i didn't even know we had 100 active members in the lounge...how many of you crazy left and right wingers are making fake accounts to vote?


diddydydydydy's probably got 5 or 10 mccain votes


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

When the thread was on the 1st/2nd page, I think McCain was leading by 20.

Bad news for McCain campaign - not only are they down in Florida, Virginia, North Carolina, Ohio but now they also find themselves falling behind on Piranha Fury. Maybe they'll invest in some Obama - Ayers ads in the Lounge or schedule a campaign stop.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

mdmedicine said:


> Yo! Under Bush (remember, McCain = Bush):
> 
> Over 4,000 dead American troops dying in a country that did not attack us.
> 
> ...


medication is your friend
[/quote]

Yo momma is a much better friend! Just call me DAD!!!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Are people on pfury asking homeless people to register and vote for him to beat mccain? No? Because that's what Obama's people are doing haha. They're picking up homeless people at shelters and soup kitchens and driving them to polling places to get more votes. How much lower can he go?

Democrats driving homeless to polls


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

baddfish said:


> Yo! Under Bush (remember, McCain = Bush):
> 
> Over 4,000 dead American troops dying in a country that did not attack us.
> 
> ...


Bill Ayers?

Rev Wright?

How bout his books where he goes on SEVERAL times about his own racist views of white people?

How bout the fact hes a junior senator w/ no executive exp? Community organizer is not executive exp...

Im no fan of McCain, and would much rather vote for Barr this election but unfortunately Barr has no hopes of winning. 
Obama doesnt have much of a voting record to go off, and many of his votes were votes of present. Obama is a great public speaker when there are prepared speeches (no denying that, hes very charasmatic, etc etc) but imo we know so very little about the man and the little we do know is imo EXTREMELY dis likable. To be honest, obama scares the absolute sh*t out of me. I love politics, but this the 1st election I was unable to get any excitement about.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Ex0dus said:


> Yo! Under Bush (remember, McCain = Bush):
> 
> Over 4,000 dead American troops dying in a country that did not attack us.
> 
> ...


Bill Ayers?

Rev Wright?

How bout his books where he goes on SEVERAL times about his own racist views of white people?

How bout the fact hes a junior senator w/ no executive exp? Community organizer is not executive exp...

Im no fan of McCain, and would much rather vote for Barr this election but unfortunately Barr has no hopes of winning. 
Obama doesnt have much of a voting record to go off, and many of his votes were votes of present. Obama is a great public speaker when there are prepared speeches (no denying that, hes very charasmatic, etc etc) but imo we know so very little about the man and the little we do know is imo EXTREMELY dis likable. To be honest, obama scares the absolute sh*t out of me. I love politics, but this the 1st election I was unable to get any excitement about.
[/quote]

i cant believe im agreeing with baddfish







but unless obama was a retarted donkey, im pretty sure that he will do better than bush or mccain... and i hate to say it but if you mean obama has no hopes of winning, i think you may be sorely mistaken.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I doubt Badfish actually typed any responses. So if you "agree" with him, its more like you agreed with the person he copied and pasted.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

well, whatever the case. i agreed with what was posted next to his name.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> Are people on pfury asking homeless people to register and vote for him to beat mccain? No? Because that's what Obama's people are doing haha. They're picking up homeless people at shelters and soup kitchens and driving them to polling places to get more votes. How much lower can he go?
> 
> Democrats driving homeless to polls


Well, first of all, who says they're necessarily even voting for Obama ? Most probably are, but so are most of other people right now.

Second of all, do you find something wrong with helping these people vote ? Obviously, these are the people for whom the trickle-down economics didn't work so well. Maybe they're not model citizens but as long as have a legal right to vote, should they not vote ?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

It's like when puff daddy and MTV pull out all the stops for "rock the vote". They're essentially saying "you need to vote to save the country.....BUT only if you vote for a democrat." Jewelz, you're correct in that Americans have a right to vote in general. The problem is that if you read the article, many of those in that story don't have a legal right and since our screening system is so lax, its easy to circumnavigate. For example, aren't felons banned from voting? Another thing is that I'm positive that those drivers encouraged them to vote Obama otherwise it wouldn't have made a story. Think of it this way, would it be right if we mailed out voting packages to those in battleground states ONLY to those we knew would vote for Mccain? How about recruiting American's living abroad if they voted Mccain?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

diddye said:


> It's like when puff daddy and MTV pull out all the stops for "rock the vote". They're essentially saying "you need to vote to save the country.....BUT only if you vote for a democrat." Jewelz, you're correct in that Americans have a right to vote in general. The problem is that if you read the article, many of those in that story don't have a legal right and since our screening system is so lax, its easy to circumnavigate. For example, aren't felons banned from voting? Another thing is that I'm positive that those drivers encouraged them to vote Obama otherwise it wouldn't have made a story. Think of it this way, would it be right if we mailed out voting packages to those in battleground states ONLY to those we knew would vote for Mccain? How about recruiting American's living abroad if they voted Mccain?


my sister is the head of the RUvoting coalition... they get people to register to vote, and yeah, most of the people they register to vote are college kids, who traditionally vote democrat, but the whole thing is non-partisan, its just so happens they are kids who vote dem. 
noone said it would be wrong if mccain went around to retirement centers and brought those people in to vote.... more people should vote, and anyone being encouraged to vote is a good thing, no matter who votes... its just that, no republican is going to do what my sister does.... because i would be idiotic.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> It's like when puff daddy and MTV pull out all the stops for "rock the vote". They're essentially saying "you need to vote to save the country.....BUT only if you vote for a democrat." Jewelz, you're correct in that Americans have a right to vote in general. The problem is that if you read the article, many of those in that story don't have a legal right and since our screening system is so lax, its easy to circumnavigate. For example, aren't felons banned from voting? Another thing is that I'm positive that those drivers encouraged them to vote Obama otherwise it wouldn't have made a story.


While I think P-Diddy's "Vote or die" campaign 4 years was just about as retarded as anything I've ever seen, I don't remember him or MTV explicitly encouraging only voting for Kerry. It was probably implied, for sure, but it wasn't "Vote for Kerry or die".

I don't see where in your article it says many of those they're helping vote don't have a legal right, but if that's the case, it should definitely be investigated. Remember, some previously convicted felons can have their voting rights restored; I think that's the case with the guy they talk about in the article.



> Think of it this way, would it be right if we mailed out voting packages to those in battleground states ONLY to those we knew would vote for Mccain? How about recruiting American's living abroad if they voted Mccain?


As a matter of fact, Republicans have a very well-functioning Get Out To Vote apparatus that they've used in the last few elections.

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/elec...5100831,00.html
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=6421546

There is nothing wrong with it, it's just fair game.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

As far as p-diddy, there are numerous videos of him ranting on about Obama needing to win. So yes, it isn't on MTV, but anytime he's in public, he makes it known that we should vote Obama. Check out some of his videos. Kinda annoying, but kinda funny as he looks pretty stupid.

Diddy blog


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh, but that's just like any other celebrity endorsement. I saw Jon Voight on Fox News supporting McCain.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Its different when you pretend to be unbiased and tell people to vote but secretly tell everybody to vote for one candidate. How many people are going to see Jon vs watch MTV? Thats life, but I'm just pointing out the desperation and unethical practices. Listen, we all know Obama is likely to win and I'm prepared for that. I'm just scared how much worse his presidency will be then how people portray Bush. I sincerely hope Obama does a great job, but looking at his views and his rabbid rockstar fans, is makes me nervous.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll be honest, I think P-Diddy is a tool and should stay out of politics altogether so I won't waste my breath defending him. But as far as how many people are going to see Jon on Fox News, don't forget FNC is the highest rated cable news channel. As far as the race goes, there are still four weeks to go - and it's been pretty volatile thus far, so too early to call it.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> Its different when you pretend to be unbiased and tell people to vote but secretly tell everybody to vote for one candidate. How many people are going to see Jon vs watch MTV? Thats life, but I'm just pointing out the desperation and unethical practices. Listen, we all know Obama is likely to win and I'm prepared for that. *I'm just scared how much worse his presidency will be then how people portray Bush*. I sincerely hope Obama does a great job, but looking at his views and his rabbid rockstar fans, is makes me nervous.


Don't be, first of all a 3 year old retarded monkey could have done better then junior(bush). Second, everybody and their mother said the same thing about Clinton and his "celebrity" status before he went into office, and Clinton ended up being ten fold the President Bush Sr. could ever hope to be..


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I'll be honest, I think P-Diddy is a tool and should stay out of politics altogether so I won't waste my breath defending him. But as far as how many people are going to see Jon on Fox News, don't forget FNC is the highest rated cable news channel. As far as the race goes, there are still four weeks to go - and it's been pretty volatile thus far, so too early to call it.


Well, IMO, I think there are two types of people that watch Fox. Die hard liberals and die hard republicans. Both already know who they're gonna vote for and watching a celebrity won't change their view. Independents are more likely to watch a little fox, a little CNN, a little NBC, etc so their views aren't going to be swayed that easily.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> There may be whites that are voting for Mccain simply because Obama is black. Have you ever thought that 99.9% of blacks are voting for Obama simply because he's black? I haven't met one black person that is voting for Mccain.


About 90-95 % of blacks will be voting for Obama - roughly the same percentage that voted for Kerry and Gore and would vote for any Democrat.
[/quote]

but there is a major difference...a lot of black people who didn't vote at all in the previous elections will now be voting, just because obama is black. i'll bet if clarence thomas was running for office as a republican, many black people would vote for him in the same way. just because he's black...this election is going to see the highest voter turnout in history IMO.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Well, thats something I can agree with. There's gonna be a large turnout. I don't think your example with Clarance thomas works as well as Obama b/c he doesn't appeal to younger voters like Barak. I think the blacks that would have voted anyways may vote for him, but Obama along with our media will likely cause more younger voters to come out. Speaking of which, I just got my absentee ballot today.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

since i last was in here the polls have shifted dramatically into obamas favor. 
i have yet to hear why anyone is for obama other than "hes not bush". specifically pertaining to the man himself, what drives people to him? someone give me a specific because no one i have talked to can. it seems the masiah needs no reason to be followed around here.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i like him because he has a lot of new ideas. yeah he doesnt have much experience so some of his ideas wont work, but still, i like the idea of someone coming in out of left field with the attitude of change. career politicians often come with a lot of baggage, they have a lot of lobbyist hooks in them... i think him being new to it means he is starting with a clean slate. 
other than that, him not being bush, or a republican (which, this flawed political system of 2 parties means that even though he isnt bush, there still would be a lot of the same faces around, which i dont like) is a huge plus in my mind.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Nick G said:


> i like him because he has a lot of new ideas. yeah he doesnt have much experience so some of his ideas wont work, but still, i like the idea of someone coming in out of left field with the attitude of change. career politicians often come with a lot of baggage, they have a lot of lobbyist hooks in them... i think him being new to it means he is starting with a clean slate.
> other than that, him not being bush, or a republican (which, this flawed political system of 2 parties means that even though he isnt bush, there still would be a lot of the same faces around, which i dont like) is a huge plus in my mind.


i respect your response but it does lack specifics. its more of ideals. clean slates, hes not bush. im talking specific issues at hand. what hes going to do. what he said, etc. believe me, barrack does not have a clean slate. and believe me, will not openly bash your response no matter what because im obviously not an obama fan. i just sincerely want to hear specifics. i know what he stands for and what hes said but almost never hear his supporters speaking of actual obama politics. rather...its just a rally round the leader party. no one knows why...but they all love him.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> since i last was in here the polls have shifted dramatically into obamas favor.
> i have yet to hear why anyone is for obama other than "hes not bush". specifically pertaining to the man himself, what drives people to him? someone give me a specific because no one i have talked to can. it seems the masiah needs no reason to be followed around here.


well look. a large part of obamas popularity stems from his opponent. the issues with him (mccain/palin) you are probably aware of. that's a large portion of obamas fan base, and a large portion of his appeal, equally. people flat out, dont want to see someone who has sided with bush, or supports the same crap bush does...it's not going to happen nowadays.

further than that, the specific policies of obama are outlined on his website, but just as a jist...starting with energy...

obama supports the implementation, large scale, of renewable energy infrastructure, whereas, his opposition supports the implementation of yet more oil drilling, basically obama backers believe that obama is stepping ahead, technologically, whereas mccain/palin is staying with oil, despite the economical effect it's had the past two years.

obama supports tax cuts for middle-low income families, mccain flat out does not. and in-fact, mccain supports surplus tax cuts to large corporations, which obama backers feel are a stem off of the root of the problems in this country. claims are made on both sides, im not going to get into it here (maybe on a different forum) but deciding for yourself, which candidate is going to help you out the most, is your responsibility. my take is that obama is going to cut my taxes.

the iraq war. although both candidates say they support a withdrawl of troops. obama backers feel it's more realistic with him as president, rather than mccain, who supports the war and has made statements about support of the war.

healthcare. mccain has a 5 thousand dollar supplemental health plan package. obama supporters say 5,000 dollars is not enough, with average healthcare plans for families at the 10,000-12,000 dollar mark. obamas healthcare plan is different. it builds on the existing healthcare system, if you already have healthcare, and like it, and like your doctor, the obama plan will let you keep it...however, the obama plan will lower your costs for that healthcare. the obama plan will also create new affordable healthcare options for the public. the system will not be restructured or "socialized" as some like to put it.

foreign policy is where obamas running mate was a good choice...sarah palin? not so much...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> foreign policy is where obamas running mate was a good choice...sarah palin? not so much...


I kind of hoped that he would have named part of his cabinet by now. He could have done so well for himself by naming some great men and women to the posts of Treasury Secretary, Secretary of State and a few other choice posts.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i like him because he has a lot of new ideas. yeah he doesnt have much experience so some of his ideas wont work, but still, i like the idea of someone coming in out of left field with the attitude of change. career politicians often come with a lot of baggage, they have a lot of lobbyist hooks in them... i think him being new to it means he is starting with a clean slate.
> other than that, him not being bush, or a republican (which, this flawed political system of 2 parties means that even though he isnt bush, there still would be a lot of the same faces around, which i dont like) is a huge plus in my mind.


i respect your response but it does lack specifics. its more of ideals. clean slates, hes not bush. im talking specific issues at hand. what hes going to do. what he said, etc. believe me, barrack does not have a clean slate. and believe me, will not openly bash your response no matter what because im obviously not an obama fan. i just sincerely want to hear specifics. i know what he stands for and what hes said but almost never hear his supporters speaking of actual obama politics. rather...its just a rally round the leader party. no one knows why...but they all love him.
[/quote]

A: Real pursuit in not having to rely on the middle east for our energy.

B: Pulling out of Iraq to finally address those that attacked us in both Afghanistan and Pakistan.

C:The "trickle down" policy of Republicans apparently isn't working for 95% of America under Bush or his protege Mccain whose voted in line with Bush 90% of the time and pretty much admits that he's clueless about the economy.

D:As for foreign affairs I guess Mccains POW time didn't somehow enlighten him that being apart of some bright idea committee that funded, trained and supplied the mushadeed back when Russia occupied Afghanistan was not a good idea. I got that same feeling that his "POW" time also did little for the intelligence it would take to want to continue to occupy and dump money into a country that had nothing to do with 9/11, was never a threat and has actually taken complete focus off of both al qaeda and bin laden.

Need I go on?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

last but not least, the blatant arrogance it takes for Mccain to criticize a bear DNA research earmark on live t.v when he himself voted for it









Remember the "We're never gonna spend 3 million on the study of bear DNA in Montana again, I don't know if it was a criminal issue or a paternity issue, but its not gonna happen again" of the first debate?







uhhhh McCain voted for the $4.8M of Bear DNA Funding, his Lobbyist campaign chair of Montana wrote It.

http://doubledemon.newsvine.com/_news/2008...ontana-wrote-it


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Liquid said:


> last but not least, the blatant arrogance it takes for Mccain to criticize a bear DNA research earmark on live t.v when he himself voted for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that wasn't a good choice. Attacking Barack Obama's earmarks for Adler Planetarium was a much freaking better choice tonight.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

In a followup to my earlier post about voter fraud or encouraging people to vote, it looks like one of them is getting raided for voter fraud such as submitting multiple votes for low income individuals.

ACORN raided


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

BTW, I think tonight's debate is the best so far. We're getting a lot more detail and less rhetoric then past ones.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i DO like Mccains tie better than obamas.
and i agree with diddye... this debate is way better than the last one. i think its because they are talking directly to people, which probably ends some of the politics.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

interesting reply liquid. very incorrect and nothing less than random percentages but i admire your response none the less. a bit of McCain bashing sprinkled with oh so typically mistaken "facts"


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

This debate probably won't change anything


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> foreign policy is where obamas running mate was a good choice...sarah palin? not so much...


I kind of hoped that he would have named part of his cabinet by now. He could have done so well for himself by naming some great men and women to the posts of Treasury Secretary, Secretary of State and a few other choice posts.
[/quote]

obama has said warren buffet is a possible choice for treasury sec. a very good choice IMO.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> foreign policy is where obamas running mate was a good choice...sarah palin? not so much...


I kind of hoped that he would have named part of his cabinet by now. He could have done so well for himself by naming some great men and women to the posts of Treasury Secretary, Secretary of State and a few other choice posts.
[/quote]

obama has said warren buffet is a possible choice for treasury sec. a very good choice IMO.
[/quote]

mccain said the same thing tonight in the debates


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> This debate probably won't change anything


i agree

does anyone elses state offer early voting like ohio does? i think thats a horrible idea and defeats the purpose of the voting system. you're able to vote 1 month early here


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> since i last was in here the polls have shifted dramatically into obamas favor.
> i have yet to hear why anyone is for obama other than "hes not bush". specifically pertaining to the man himself, what drives people to him? someone give me a specific because no one i have talked to can. it seems the masiah needs no reason to be followed around here.


well look. a large part of obamas popularity stems from his opponent. the issues with him (mccain/palin) you are probably aware of. that's a large portion of obamas fan base, and a large portion of his appeal, equally. people flat out, dont want to see someone who has sided with bush, or supports the same crap bush does...it's not going to happen nowadays.

further than that, the specific policies of obama are outlined on his website, but just as a jist...starting with energy...

obama supports the implementation, large scale, of renewable energy infrastructure, whereas, his opposition supports the implementation of yet more oil drilling, basically obama backers believe that obama is stepping ahead, technologically, whereas mccain/palin is staying with oil, despite the economical effect it's had the past two years.

obama supports tax cuts for middle-low income families, mccain flat out does not. and in-fact, mccain supports surplus tax cuts to large corporations, which obama backers feel are a stem off of the root of the problems in this country. claims are made on both sides, im not going to get into it here (maybe on a different forum) *but deciding for yourself, which candidate is going to help you out the most*, is your responsibility. my take is that obama is going to cut my taxes.

the iraq war. although both candidates say they support a withdrawl of troops. obama backers feel it's more realistic with him as president, rather than mccain, who supports the war and has made statements about support of the war.

healthcare. mccain has a 5 thousand dollar supplemental health plan package. obama supporters say 5,000 dollars is not enough, with average healthcare plans for families at the 10,000-12,000 dollar mark. obamas healthcare plan is different. it builds on the existing healthcare system, if you already have healthcare, and like it, and like your doctor, the obama plan will let you keep it...however, the obama plan will lower your costs for that healthcare. the obama plan will also create new affordable healthcare options for the public. the system will not be restructured or "socialized" as some like to put it.

foreign policy is where obamas running mate was a good choice...sarah palin? not so much...
[/quote]

That statement in bold about sums up everything I need to know about your political views.

ps- back your posts up with fact, not some garbage you hear one of Obamas political ads.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> foreign policy is where obamas running mate was a good choice...sarah palin? not so much...


I kind of hoped that he would have named part of his cabinet by now. He could have done so well for himself by naming some great men and women to the posts of Treasury Secretary, Secretary of State and a few other choice posts.
[/quote]

obama has said warren buffet is a possible choice for treasury sec. a very good choice IMO.
[/quote]

It's an interesting one, and I think it could work well. I'm a little wary, as Paulson was not all that bad at his job either, and we see how that worked out. I'd like to see McCain consider him for a short list, though, along with, say, Bloomberg.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Are people on pfury asking homeless people to register and vote for him to beat mccain? No? Because that's what Obama's people are doing haha. They're picking up homeless people at shelters and soup kitchens and driving them to polling places to get more votes. How much lower can he go?
> 
> Democrats driving homeless to polls


Well, first of all, who says they're necessarily even voting for Obama ? Most probably are, but so are most of other people right now.

Second of all, do you find something wrong with helping these people vote ? Obviously, these are the people for whom the trickle-down economics didn't work so well. Maybe they're not model citizens but as long as have a legal right to vote, should they not vote ?
[/quote]

They are telling people to vote for Obama and not taking anyone who voices any favor towards McCain. This is happening is Ohio, its all over the news here. And yes, theres something wrong with that, dont you agree? ACORN = satan

[/quote]

Yes, if that's true, it's very wrong. I am assuming you have evidence ?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Are people on pfury asking homeless people to register and vote for him to beat mccain? No? Because that's what Obama's people are doing haha. They're picking up homeless people at shelters and soup kitchens and driving them to polling places to get more votes. How much lower can he go?
> 
> Democrats driving homeless to polls


Well, first of all, who says they're necessarily even voting for Obama ? Most probably are, but so are most of other people right now.

Second of all, do you find something wrong with helping these people vote ? Obviously, these are the people for whom the trickle-down economics didn't work so well. Maybe they're not model citizens but as long as have a legal right to vote, should they not vote ?
[/quote]

They are telling people to vote for Obama and not taking anyone who voices any favor towards McCain. This is happening is Ohio, its all over the news here. And yes, theres something wrong with that, dont you agree? ACORN = satan

[/quote]

Yes, if that's true, it's very wrong. I am assuming you have evidence ?
[/quote]

I posted a link earlier about ACORN in this thread


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> Are people on pfury asking homeless people to register and vote for him to beat mccain? No? Because that's what Obama's people are doing haha. They're picking up homeless people at shelters and soup kitchens and driving them to polling places to get more votes. How much lower can he go?
> 
> Democrats driving homeless to polls


Well, first of all, who says they're necessarily even voting for Obama ? Most probably are, but so are most of other people right now.

Second of all, do you find something wrong with helping these people vote ? Obviously, these are the people for whom the trickle-down economics didn't work so well. Maybe they're not model citizens but as long as have a legal right to vote, should they not vote ?
[/quote]

They are telling people to vote for Obama and not taking anyone who voices any favor towards McCain. This is happening is Ohio, its all over the news here. And yes, theres something wrong with that, dont you agree? ACORN = satan

[/quote]

Yes, if that's true, it's very wrong. I am assuming you have evidence ?
[/quote]

I posted a link earlier about ACORN in this thread
[/quote]

Yes, their offices in Nevada were raided, I know. That's not evidence


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Wait up, let me look in my desk for the evidence I found. Oh here it is, I have a document that shows a contract between John Smith and ACORN paying them $50 for voting for Obama. Happy? BTW, Obama has strong ties to this organization. Ok here's some stuff and not my sarcasm:

"According to the Secretary of State's Office, at least one ACORN employee turned in completed voter registration forms that used the names of the Dallas Cowboys football team. "

"We warned these groups time and time again that we weren't going to put up with any registration voter fraud because we don't want fraudulent names on the voter rolls because that's the safeguard for making sure only those people who are eligible to vote are able to cast ballots."

ACORN Fraud


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Yo! I don't want to brag or nothing, BUT, I posted the other day and used the term "fear factor". Yesterdays headlines in the Chicago Suntimes newspaper had "Fear Factor" as the headline.....FRONT PAGE!! Am I psychic, or what? Read carefully the next two quotes. The first one was made by the president of the Bank of England (the Bank of England has been around for centuries funding BOTH sides of just about every armed conflict in history. EASY MONEY!). He uses the term "create deposits". What does that mean? "PRINTING MONEY OUT OF THIN AIR!!!!!!". This is from the mouth of one who knows. I said before that I don't care if we have to go back to the horse and buggy days....that would be better than what is about to happen. MARK MY WORDS!!! Our future, and that of our beautiful children and grandchildren, is at stake. I'm wondering whether Obama can do anything with what he is going to be left with by this administration. The second quote was given in 1912. One year before Congress (on Dec 23, 1913, when most of Congress was on vacation for Christmas) signed into law giving foreign and private bankers the right to print OUR money.......violating our Constitution. Lindbergh warned of "depressions" being scientifically created! And what happened in 1929? The "Great Depression"!!! Whoa!!! Maybe, he was psychic, too. They are going to steal our savings, pensions, 401ks, you name it. Even our homes and/or property. Yup! Sorry. DON"T count on Social Security. If McCain is elected, that will disappear, too. It's all coming "to a head". You wanna keep believing in an illusion? Go ahead. I wonder how much longer I can go predicting this sh*t. Later. P.S. How about that debate??? Alot of mudslinging by McCain. It's his only chance.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

baddfish said:


> Yo! I don't want to brag or nothing, BUT, I posted the other day and used the term "fear factor". Yesterdays headlines in the Chicago Suntimes newspaper had "Fear Factor" as the headline.....FRONT PAGE!! Am I psychic, or what? Read carefully the next two quotes. The first one was made by the president of the Bank of England (the Bank of England has been around for centuries funding BOTH sides of just about every armed conflict in history. EASY MONEY!). He uses the term "create deposits". What does that mean? "PRINTING MONEY OUT OF THIN AIR!!!!!!". This is from the mouth of one who knows. I said before that I don't care if we have to go back to the horse and buggy days....that would be better than what is about to happen. MARK MY WORDS!!! Our future, and that of our beautiful children and grandchildren, is at stake. I'm wondering whether Obama can do anything with what he is going to be left with by this administration. The second quote was given in 1912. One year before Congress (on Dec 23, 1913, when most of Congress was on vacation for Christmas) signed into law giving foreign and private bankers the right to print OUR money.......violating our Constitution. Lindbergh warned of "depressions" being scientifically created! And what happened in 1929? The "Great Depression"!!! Whoa!!! Maybe, he was psychic, too. They are going to steal our savings, pensions, 401ks, you name it. Even our homes and/or property. Yup! Sorry. DON"T count on Social Security. If McCain is elected, that will disappear, too. It's all coming "to a head". You wanna keep believing in an illusion? Go ahead. I wonder how much longer I can go predicting this sh*t. Later. P.S. How about that debate??? Alot of mudslinging by McCain. It's his only chance.


you don't need to brag, nobody reads what you post anyway so it would easily go unnoticed. mudslinging is part of politics, it's great when the statements are true.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

baddfish said:


> Yo! I don't want to brag or nothing, BUT, I posted the other day and used the term "fear factor". Yesterdays headlines in the Chicago Suntimes newspaper had "Fear Factor" as the headline.....FRONT PAGE!! Am I psychic, or what? Read carefully the next two quotes. The first one was made by the president of the Bank of England (the Bank of England has been around for centuries funding BOTH sides of just about every armed conflict in history. EASY MONEY!). He uses the term "create deposits". What does that mean? "PRINTING MONEY OUT OF THIN AIR!!!!!!". This is from the mouth of one who knows. I said before that I don't care if we have to go back to the horse and buggy days....that would be better than what is about to happen. MARK MY WORDS!!! Our future, and that of our beautiful children and grandchildren, is at stake. I'm wondering whether Obama can do anything with what he is going to be left with by this administration. The second quote was given in 1912. One year before Congress (on Dec 23, 1913, when most of Congress was on vacation for Christmas) signed into law giving foreign and private bankers the right to print OUR money.......violating our Constitution. Lindbergh warned of "depressions" being scientifically created! And what happened in 1929? The "Great Depression"!!! Whoa!!! Maybe, he was psychic, too. They are going to steal our savings, pensions, 401ks, you name it. Even our homes and/or property. Yup! Sorry. DON"T count on Social Security. If McCain is elected, that will disappear, too. It's all coming "to a head". You wanna keep believing in an illusion? Go ahead. I wonder how much longer I can go predicting this sh*t. Later. P.S. How about that debate??? Alot of mudslinging by McCain. It's his only chance.


Question 1: I vote for "what".

About Social Security disappearing...good. It was a ridiculous entitlement program that has for too long served as a bailout for people who didn't or couldn't plan for retirement. It's not like being able to stop working is a right.

And, bullshit, you do want to brag. If you didn't, you wouldn't post this sh*t and tell people that "they're going to see the light someday" or call them morons for not holding the same beliefs as you do. Really, if you're going to tell a lie, let's make it a little less blatant, okay?

And where are these quotes of which you speak? You promised two, and gave none, unless those snippets in quotation marks are supposed to pass for quotes.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Yo! I don't want to brag or nothing, BUT, I posted the other day and used the term "fear factor". Yesterdays headlines in the Chicago Suntimes newspaper had "Fear Factor" as the headline.....FRONT PAGE!! Am I psychic, or what? Read carefully the next two quotes. The first one was made by the president of the Bank of England (the Bank of England has been around for centuries funding BOTH sides of just about every armed conflict in history. EASY MONEY!). He uses the term "create deposits". What does that mean? "PRINTING MONEY OUT OF THIN AIR!!!!!!". This is from the mouth of one who knows. I said before that I don't care if we have to go back to the horse and buggy days....that would be better than what is about to happen. MARK MY WORDS!!! Our future, and that of our beautiful children and grandchildren, is at stake. I'm wondering whether Obama can do anything with what he is going to be left with by this administration. The second quote was given in 1912. One year before Congress (on Dec 23, 1913, when most of Congress was on vacation for Christmas) signed into law giving foreign and private bankers the right to print OUR money.......violating our Constitution. Lindbergh warned of "depressions" being scientifically created! And what happened in 1929? The "Great Depression"!!! Whoa!!! Maybe, he was psychic, too. They are going to steal our savings, pensions, 401ks, you name it. Even our homes and/or property. Yup! Sorry. DON"T count on Social Security. If McCain is elected, that will disappear, too. It's all coming "to a head". You wanna keep believing in an illusion? Go ahead. I wonder how much longer I can go predicting this sh*t. Later. P.S. How about that debate??? Alot of mudslinging by McCain. It's his only chance.


Question 1: I vote for "what".

About Social Security disappearing...good. It was a ridiculous entitlement program that has for too long served as a bailout for people who didn't or couldn't plan for retirement. It's not like being able to stop working is a right.

And, bullshit, you do want to brag. If you didn't, you wouldn't post this sh*t and tell people that "they're going to see the light someday" or call them morons for not holding the same beliefs as you do. Really, if you're going to tell a lie, let's make it a little less blatant, okay?

And where are these quotes of which you speak? You promised two, and gave none, unless those snippets in quotation marks are supposed to pass for quotes.
[/quote]

They are supposed to pass for quotes.









And BooBoo. Looks like you read it right???







Learn as you read. Didn't they teach you that in school?


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Sometimes I think Maxine should run for president. She was right on with this one!

Everyone concentrates on the problems we're having in this country lately: illegal immigration, hurricane recovery, alligators attacking people in Florida ..

Not me. I concentrate on solutions for the problems. It's a win-win situation.

+ Dig a moat the length of the Mexican border.

+ Send the dirt to New Orleans to raise the level of the levies.

+ Put the Florida alligators in the moat along the Mexican border.

Any other problems you would like for me to solve today ? Yes!

Think about these: 
1. Cows 
2..The Constitution 
3. The Ten Commandments

C O W S

Is it just me, or does anyone else find it amazing that during the mad cow epidemic our government could track a single cow, born in Canada almost three years ago, right to the stall where she slept in the state of Washington? And, they tracked her calves to their stalls. But they are unable to locate 11 million illegal aliens wandering around our country. Maybe we should give each of them a cow.

T H E C O N S T I T U T I O N

They keep talking about drafting a Constitution for Iraq ..... Why don't we just give them ours? It was written by a lot of really smart guys, it has worked for over 200 years, and we're not using it anymore.

T H E 1 0 C O M M A N D M E N T S

The real reason that we can't have the Ten Commandments posted in a courthouse is this: 
You cannot post 'Thou Shalt Not Steal,' 'Thou Shalt Not Commit Adultery,' and 'Thou Shall Not Lie' in a building full of lawyers, judges and politicians..It creates a hostile work environment.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^^^ hahaha. i htought it was serious at first, and i thought, "aligators are probably just getting the slow ones in florida"
does that make me a mean person.... oh well.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Wondering what people here think about using Obama's full name. The media says saying Hussein is wrong. I think its stupid for them to complain when its his real name. Now when a sheriff said his full name in a rally, he's now being investigated since the public called in and complained. Media bias or am I missing something?

Obama's full name


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

diddye said:


> Wondering what people here think about using Obama's full name. The media says saying Hussein is wrong. I think its stupid for them to complain when its his real name. Now when a sheriff said his full name in a rally, he's now being investigated since the public called in and complained. Media bias or am I missing something?
> 
> Obama's full name


The media is one sided, and if you cant say his name, or say he is black, or talk about the people he as associated himself with his entire life then it seems like he is hiding something....

Beings he could NEVER EVEN get clearance to become an FBI agent due to his association with known terrorists, i dont think he should be put at the top and in full power of our nations secrets and safety forces... do you?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Here's another article regarding ACORN and voting fraud.
"Barkley estimated he'd registered to vote "10 to 15" times after canvassers for ACORN, whose political wing has endorsed Barack Obama, relentlessly pursued him and others."

ACORN

Note:They operate in at least 21 states. Wonder how widespread this is


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

New evidence in the ACORN scandal. Over 2000 registration forms were round to be fake in one county in Indiana alone.

Bogus forms


----------

